# Obese Mr Gilbert Cotton



## Libby_n_Captian (Jan 5, 2011)

So I rescued Mr Gilbert Cotton today... His owner didn't have time for him.. But I sure do.
Mr Gilbert Cotton is a very very fat hedgehog. probably would be considered obese.. He has a double chin when hes relaxed... he cant ball up tightly.. I can literally feel the rolls when I hold him.
Hes getting a MUCH bigger cage tonight and a wheel (which he didn't have before) any other ideas for physical activity? he'll be getting some toys too so we will see how much movin around he'll do... but I'm worried that he will just sleep cause that is all hes ever HAD to do... well that and eat.
He was allowed unlimited access to "regular" cat food.. his old owner didn't give me any except what was in his bowl and didn't "know" what kind it was so hes going to have kind of an abrupt switch which I'm concerned could cause digestive issues... but i don't really have much of a choice.. anything I can do for him to make it easier?
I have Captain Q-tip on chicken soup for the cat lovers soul lite... Is that going to be too high in fat to promote weight loss for Gilbert? he wont be getting any mealies on a regular basis I'm thinking..
Captain Q-tip has always been very slim and has even seemed to lose weight since he got his wheel.. so he gets as much food as he wants and five or six meal worms a night...
Oh and what kind of scale should I go out and buy? so I can keep track...
I'm glad I got Gilbert cause he obviously needs some help but i need advice..


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats on hog and kudos to you for taking em in!  
A wheel should help trim away some of the grams. You can also try to add some low fat catfood to his mix and limit the treats. Buy a scale that will weigh in grams,walmart has them starting around $15.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Your Mr. Gilbert Cotton sounds so much like my Pte. Pete! You should read my posts about her, we can relate! 

It sounds like you're doing a great job giving him a bigger cage and wheel. Make sure his nails are trimmed, sometimes they won't run when their nails are too long. When Pete came to us her nails were way too long, curving under her feet... Needless to say, I had to cut her nails the first night she was here -- not fun! :lol:

You can also try to give him lots of running around time (supervised, of course.)

Also, don't expect him to run on the wheel... my Pete just walks because she is lazy and overweight. But it's exercise so walking is good for her.

You can see if you can find some healthy treat he likes (unsweetened apple sauce, sweet potatoes, baby food) and make him hunt for them while exploring. As for bugs, I feel really bad about not giving Pete any bug since Mustard gets yummy mealworms and waxworms every night, so I bought Pete some mini crickets (they're very small) and froze those. Every other night I take two out of the freezer and let them thaw and feed it to her. Crickets are the lowest in fat and have a lot of fiber which is good for them.

For the upset stomach due to abrupt food change, you can find BeneBac at Petco or other pet supply store, and give him that. It's probiotics and it should help him feel better.

And for the food, you can mix a low fat cat food with the Chicken Soup and see if he loses any weight during the next few weeks. Any scale that has 1 or 2gm increments should work well. I have this one: http://www.amazon.com/EatSmart-Precisio ... 460&sr=8-1

I'm glad you have him!! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Libby_n_Captian (Jan 5, 2011)

So he deff moved around his new big cage alot last night... moved his house and every single toy i put in there for him... but didnt look like he used the wheel.. im gonna put some food on it see if i can temp him to hop on lol.. Oh and hiding healthy treats sounds like a great idea... so ill do that...  Goin to walmart tonight for a scale and some flaxseed oil for those ears!



susanaproenca said:


> Your Mr. Gilbert Cotton sounds so much like my Pte. Pete! You should read my posts about her, we can relate!


I think we can.. how big is col. Mustard? cause looks like a lil guy like captain..
I think our hedgehogs copied each other only they switched colors!! Oh and that Pete is a girl... lol wait till i can get some pics of Gilbert on here!


----------



## Libby_n_Captian (Jan 5, 2011)

oh! Col. Mustard is a girl too!! now I feel like I insulted her!! so they switched colors and are different sexes... lol still its kinda uncanny how they are opposite each other..


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Libby_n_Captian said:


> I think we can.. how big is col. Mustard? cause looks like a lil guy like captain..
> I think our hedgehogs copied each other only they switched colors!! Oh and that Pete is a girl... lol wait till i can get some pics of Gilbert on here!


Col. Mustard is on the small side, 320gr. Pete currently weights 600gr. Yup, they're both girls. Pete already had her name when we got her and I didn't want to change it. 

Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Libby_n_Captian said:


> oh! Col. Mustard is a girl too!! now I feel like I insulted her!! so they switched colors and are different sexes... lol still its kinda uncanny how they are opposite each other..


 :lol: :lol: :lol: No big deal, she's used to it. We were told she was a boy when we adopted her. :roll:


----------



## Libby_n_Captian (Jan 5, 2011)

I hope she accepts my apology anyway...


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Good job on taking on a hedgie in need! It sounds like he had quite an exciting night of moving his things around. I'm sure you have already thought about this, but do you have a space set aside for floor time? That would give him another exciting place to play and explore. Good luck with your new pal


----------



## Libby_n_Captian (Jan 5, 2011)

EryBee said:


> I'm sure you have already thought about this, but do you have a space set aside for floor time?


I do have a lovely space that I use with Captain (my other hegie) but unfortunately its in my room where captain is living and Gilbert does have mites(hes been to the vet and is being treated with revolution)... I set up a little tiny floor space in the little guest bedroom where Gilbert is but its not as fun or big or exciting as my original space.. but he will have access to that on a regular basis once the mites have cleared and he moves into my room 

on another note Gilbert doesn't seem to have used his wheel yet... hes been eating all the food I put on it but no evidence of running Im gonna smear some pumpkin on the side and top tonight see if he will spin it around to get to it...

Hes such a lovely boy!


----------

